# new Kindle freezing problem



## anelegantsonnet (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm having problems with my Kindle.
I just got it this morning as a Christmas present, and it worked fine until this afternoon. I downloaded four books, and finished five chapters of one when I put it down for a few moments, and when I picked it up, it was frozen. I've been looking online all day for what to do, and I've reset it so a screen with a loading bar came up. It came to the screen where it asked for my password and didn't let me type it, so I let it charge for a little while longer, thinking that might be the issue. Later, I reset it again after having no luck, and it is now a blank white screen, but I can faintly see the outline of the screen asking for my password. Also, when I plug it into my Mac, the LED light turns orange, but it doesn't show up as a drive. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Your description makes me think it's a defective unit. Best suggestion is to contact Amazon Kindle customer service. Quickest response will be if you go to Kindle Support on the Amazon web site and use the 'call me back' feature.

Kindle Support Page at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinh_8?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470


----------

